# bedruckbare Aufkleberfolie gesucht!



## Speedy21771 (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen......

Ich hoffe, irgendwer kann mir hier helfen. Ich habe einige Motive, die ich mir unheimlich gerne als Aufkleber (transparent z. B. für an mein PC-Gehäuse oder farbig für andere Oberflächen) selber drucken würde.

Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo man solche bedruckbaren Aufkleber zu kaufen kriegt?

Schon einmal herzlichen Dank

Robin


----------



## ink (30. Januar 2008)

Moin
Wie wäre es mit Ebay? http://stores.ebay.de/ac-concept
Oder http://www.folex.de/prod.php?id=133&catp=7&cat=10009

Such nach Transparenter Klebefolie (bedruckbar).

Peez


----------



## hela (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
kommt m.E. darauf an womit du drucken willst. Ich benutze einen Thermotransferdrucker, womit man auch transparente Klebefolie aus dem Baumarkt in ordentlicher Qualität bedrucken kann.
Einziger Nachteil: Die Farbbänder sind nicht gerade preiswert.


----------



## Medienprodukt (11. August 2008)

Die Frage nach dem Drucker ist gut: Unterschiedliche Druckverfahren stellen ganz unterschiedliche Anforderungen an den den Bedruckstoff, also: den Aufkleber. Laserdrucker z.B. arbeiten mit Hitze um den Toner auf der Papieroberfläche dauerhaft einzubreffen. Aus diesem Grund haben Aufkleber für Laserdrucker und Kopierer sehr hohe Anforderungen an die Hitzestabilität von Trägermaterial und Klebstoff.

Bedruckbare Aufkleber aus Folie, z.B. für Laserdrucker und Kopierer, in vielen verschiedenen Farben und Formaten gibt es im Medienprodukt Shop


----------

